# Faith Based Diets: Does God Punish You For Being Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Faith based diets have been around for decades. But is overeating really a sin? Does God punish you for being fat? A recent column in an issue of USA Today answers, “weight loss is hard enough without feeling that the almighty is on your back, too”…Recently, I was sitting in a wonderful little breakfast “parlor” [...]

*Read More...*


----------

